

Ask HN: Shared Database/Distributed Commit Log as a Service? - bjfish

Is there a need for a Shared Database&#x2F;Distributed Commit Log as a Service? How would you implement it? What technologies would you use (e.g. CouchDB, Kafka, OAuth) ? What business model would you use? What are some use cases? How should conflicts be handled?<p>I just wanted to brainstorm ideas with anyone who is interested in something like this. Thanks.
======
bra-ket
kafka + apache phoenix

